

Chile offers entrepreneurs a program that includes $40,000 of free equity - oguz
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20110831/SMALLBIZ/110839984

======
trevelyan
Phenomenal program in an incredible country. To anyone thinking about applying
-- just do it.

~~~
oguz
As a part of current batch, totally agreed!

